# New to ME 70… but not new to Poncho's



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

This was my brothers car until yesterday.
He/We started building this car for him & a 68 Firebird in the mid/late 80's
We did alot of work to this car I couldn't let him sell it, so I just had to buy it.
It needs mostly finish work, & he has almost everything i need in boxes  including the AC, the car had NEW factory quarters & fenders installed in 1990ish when painted, non ##s car but very solid & strong. 
The car just sat in his garage for 9 years he just lost interest….needs a little TLC from sitting also…leaks & drips mostly

Not as beautiful as MANY Goats I have seen posted here but she is mine


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice car, nothing like keeping it in the family.

Don't worry about how yours looks against others, it's yours just enjoy it!

Post pics and the story as you "refresh" her. Dan


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...more pics too please...welcome and enjoy!

Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice! I agree, just drive and enjoy.

We have to keep this muscle out on the road where it belongs, not hibernating in the garage for years. Sadly it is a rare site now days to see vintage muscle cars in their natural habitat.


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks guys,

You all seem like a friendly bunch here, I lurked a bit until she was MINE.

Its kinda bitter sweet owning her, my brother was nearly in tears when the flatbed showed up to get her.

I WILL have Many questions coming at you pretty quick, as I was an F body guy in the day..…Don't shoot!!!

I could tell you where every bolt went on my 68 Firebird, not so much with the GTO 

As this project is going to be a preservation, as I want to drive her  & not a restoration I am not sure where I should be posting my questions…

She does have #13 heads on her & factory RA 3 exhaust manifolds

ie.. suspension, wheels & tires, Engine ID #s & data plate #'s General BS….

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Nice looking GTO.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome, you'll find more similarities than you think from your firebird. I owned a few of them through the years. You have the right idea, these cars are meant to be driven. Love the Honeycomb wheels.


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you,

Can anyone please if possible email me a wiring diagram for the Engine compartment dash & cluster?? My FSM is on the way, but I can not wait 

My Brother & I are alot alike in many ways…. but DETAILS….NOT so much 

I had Linguini & clams for dinner last night & HIS wiring looks similar…just no clams & I think thats a good thing.

Where does the AC/Heater control get its vacuum?? 

There is a fitting coming through the firewall but dead ends there.

In my 68 manual it pictures a vacuum can…
Nothing like that here.

I am trying to get all the lights in the dash & the blower motor working 
I pulled the heater box out today so I could put in a new heater core in. 
I enjoy HEAT in the winter, I cannot EVER remember this car having heat..

I was thinking of changing the honeycombs out…..IDK…

Thanks in advance guys,

Email is 
[email protected]


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Wiring diagrams are in a sticky at the top of the 64-74 Technical Discussions. The first thing you need to do when you get it running is some donuts in your brothers front yard. That'll kill him. I'm not a big fan of the honeycombs either, but I do like them on mid 70's firebirds. Do what makes YOU happy.


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Already burn in rubber & his A$$









:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

68
I found them this morning, thanks.

Still need help with the dash controls though 
FSM is on the way.

Thanks


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

*Getting back to former glory *

Well, I have been up to my ears the last couple months sorting out this car.

I have fallen down a few rabbit holes, luckily I have had enough rope to hang myself, so I used it to climb back out 

First order..

Sorting out several electrical gremlins that have been living in this car for 20+ years...Rent free I might ad....

First was the dash wiring, heat & AC system.
Gutted interior.

































Dash on living room floor going through the systems









What started out to be hoses & water pump turned out to be just a little more. Due to water in motor for many years the timing cover hose fittings were pretty badly oxidized & unusable...parts hunt..









A little cleaning up & a fresh coat of paint....








arty:


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Now for the fun stuff...

Completely new suspension, & steering components...Everything!!!

































2 black lines are better than ONE 









Paint rubbed out & new wheels installed







Here is how she sits now with new suspension & old wheels








arty:


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks good. Love the pictures.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good indeed. Nice solid floors and decent paint, you've got a great project there.

Pretty intimidating taking the dash out for the first time but it's not too bad actually. I would prefer to do that again to doing bodywork any day.

I always loved the look of the honeycomb wheels and even had a set way back when on a Buick of all things but my gosh are they heavy. I would say the heaviest wheel tire combo I ever had on a car and as good as they looked they actually degraded the handling noticeably. I like the look of the new rims with that sharp blue paint. Especially like the "dog killers" :cheers


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

The dash...
was in & out easy 5-6 times a pita at first..
but now I can do it in abt 1/2 hr. yay me (


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good! :cheers

Now where's our video???

Bear


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

great pics...love seeing the old Honeycombs...thanks for sharing

Bill


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Looking good! :cheers
> 
> Now where's our video???
> 
> Bear


I haven't quite figured out how to post video yet...((


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the rims, are those Billet Specialties? If so what did the Knock-offs set you back?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a good candidate for a new M&H dash harness, will save you tons of headaches. I like the new wheels, paint looks pretty good to. Take your time and enjoy the rewards of driving that baby down the street.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

K12pilot said:


> I haven't quite figured out how to post video yet...((


Put it up on youtube, then post a link here :cheers

Bear


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> I like the rims, are those Billet Specialties? If so what did the Knock-offs set you back?


Thanks 
They are Radir tririb wheels


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Looks like a good candidate for a new M&H dash harness, will save you tons of headaches. I like the new wheels, paint looks pretty good to. Take your time and enjoy the rewards of driving that baby down the street.


I have almost everything sorted out in the dash wiring, 

One strange thing is that when the bulbs are in the clock(does not work) the lights in clock go out when i turn the headlights on.... & when i turn the headlights off they go ON...WTF


----------

